# NOT in a good mood - WARNING - GRAPHIC PIX



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if today wasn't bad enough - it has gotten worse!

Today I came home and went to the barn, I walked through the boys pen to go check the sheep like I needed to since they got into the goat minerals last night and I was freaked they would be dead. When I opened the door, I saw something red on the ground, but thought it was a piece of paper (I was also on my cell at the time). Anyway, I walked back to the door so that I could get feed ready to bring in, bent down - and it was a fetus - TINY little fetus about 2 inches long. Couln't tell if it was a sheep or goat - but could see tiny little hooves and ribs and what not. Looked to have blue eyes - so I started panicing and looking around..... scared to death that it was Snow who is the only confirmed pregnant one by Joe Dirt.

Well, ir wasn't her - kept looking (honestly a little releaved) and found that it was my pygmy, Daisie Mae. And she had another hanging. I pulled her out and watched her. She is eating and drinking just fine - running around, but has the string hanging out the back.

I took pictures because I know exactly how far along she was and there have been many asking about size of fetus. She was 58 days gestation. kids were 1/2 pygmy 1/2 nigerian.

Here is momma, and then pics of the fetuses. It looked like twin does - but it was really hard to tell.



















Next to 2" vet wrap










Next to a sealed 1 1/2" needle










What a way to end my night


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel . . .here's a hug from tia . . . :hug: . . . .


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry! :hug: That's so sad. I wonder what happened to make her lose them?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Once again, I am SO VERY sorry Allison! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Its hard to say - but the other goats seem to beat her up alot. So I don't know. This was going to be her last breeding with me - as someone really wanted a kid from her and had a deposit on a doeling for sure from her - 2 if she had 2. She was bred to my BE buck.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss.  :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, gosh, I am so sorry! That is so sad, they were so tiny. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: My heart goes out to you. Poor thing! Thank you for sharing the pictures though, it is something we all need to know. I'm so sorry she aborted but maybe there was something wrong. Hope she has a normal pregnancy next time. Glad you still have your Joe Dirt babies coming too. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: I am so sorry Allison. :tears:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

So very sorry Allison! :grouphug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Thank you for shariing the photo though. It was interesting.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

So sorry for your losses.

Thanks for sharing the pics, though. Very informative. :tears:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning I went out and checked on momma - she is doing well - seems her "normal" self. Eating and what not - but she still hasn't passed that string. I have never had that happen before. 

Should I talk to the vet and see about getting a shot of Oxy to take home? It doesn't look to have come any farther out at all.

I am not sure, still, why she miscarried, but I did vaccinate and deworm her on Sunday - but nothing different then any other goatie and wormer is safe for pregnant does - Ivomec oral. And no other does are showing signs. (did 8 pregnant girls that day).

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry she lost her babies.  

I have always wanted to know what they looked like...

Did you give her Ivomec Plus?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry ........for your loss...that is so sad....  :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: When you get home this evening from work if she still hasn't passed it or made any progress then I would probably call the vet and get the shot to give her. :hug:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

oh gosh Allison, i'm so sorry. I think I would definabtly give the vet a call. It's more common for them to retain a placenta if they abort. Just see what the vet thinks. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry.....and if she still hasn't passed the afterbirth, I would be talking to the vet. :hug: 

Terrible situation, but those pics are very educational.....shows exactly how big the fetus is at 58 days, amazing how fast they develope too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I am so sorry about this. I am glad that you posted the pictures. I have never seen a baby that small. Very interesting. 

I would also get some Oxy. She needs it soon to get that cleaned out before her cervix closes up. She might also need a 5 day dose of a antibiotic. That is what my vet told me to do. 

I have to say I am really happy for you that it was not one of Joe Dirt's babies.


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am really sorry Allison. I know you are heartbroken. My vet told me recently that she had some boers that aborted after worming. I would talk to your vet and get advice.

http://www.singinghillsgoats.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It was Ivomec Plus, as everywhere I read said that it was safe. HOPEFULLY she will be the only one that this happens with - oh I pray, as I did 8 of them.

I called the vet office where my vet works on Fridays - they said I have to get ahold of her to have her call it in and then the other vet will give it to me - well I called and left a message, but she hasn't called me back - so if I can't get it today - what am I to do if she didn't pass it today? I will start her on antibiotics when I get home.

Pen or LA 200?

What would you all suggest if I can't get the oxy?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't use ivomec plus on any pregnant does. Just an fyi, but whats done is done and I will be praying that this wasn't related to the ivomec plus and that all your other girls are fine. ray: ray: :hug: Since you said she gets beat up it was probably from getting whacked by another goat in the tummy. 

I would give Pen G.

Sorry, but I don't know what you would do if you can't get the oxy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Allison, I am so sorry. I know how you feel. :hug: I just had a doe abort her kids a few days ago, luckily mom recovered and is doing fine, but it was very disapointing. The babies were only a month and a half away too so they were pretty good size.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought I read not to give Ivomec Plus to bred does. :shrug: Let me see if I can find that...I may have another wormer mixed up, I know valbazen can't be given during early pregnancy...but there was another one to....


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I found it, but if you drop me an email (Email addy is in my signature) I'll give you the link. It's a link to another forum, so I doubt posting that link is allowed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked on Daisie the minute I got home - she is doing wonderful and she passed the placenta today. She is eating and chewing cud and acting like her typical self.

All the other goats are also doing well thank goodness. 

Thank you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry... :grouphug:


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to here she's doing better. I am not a fan of La200, they say it is very painful for the animals. I have given my does Safeguard but worried after. Good Luck with your other does.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry she lost her babies. :hug: I am glad to hear she is doing well after this and did finally pass the afterbirth. 

I would just take note and record anything that was given to her during this pregnancy, and then make sure NOT to give them to her next time. Just incase it was a med she was given. Some can tolerate certain meds better than others. While one won't abort, another may due to certain meds. 

Give her a big hug from me. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very glad she passed the placenta herself :thumbup: :hug: I had a Doe wait close to 24 hours once before she passed it.... while all of my others passed within and hour. They do try to shoot our nerves :doh: :help:


----------

